# Castiel's Baby Photos



## SamanthaGoosey (Jan 26, 2013)

So my little angel is getting very big, he's 5 months old this weekend 
He's an amazing cat, wouldn't change him for the world, but I miss this little baby face...






















































































































He still plays with his blue cat teddy :001_wub:


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

Oh my goodness Squeeeeeeeeeeessss :001_wub:

So much like Pixie Wixie... can I see a recent photo... bet he's still just as gorgeous!!! :001_wub:


----------



## SamanthaGoosey (Jan 26, 2013)

Treaclesmum said:


> Oh my goodness Squeeeeeeeeeeessss :001_wub:
> 
> So much like Pixie Wixie... can I see a recent photo... bet he's still just as gorgeous!!! :001_wub:


The last couple are the most recent, sorry I couldn't get a better one; he's extremely loving so when I crouch down to take a photo of him he's purring away rubbing his face against my phone :laugh:

I do have this one with him and Nora though, Nora is a month younger than him


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_aww great pictures, both of them are gorgeous._


----------



## Shadow And Lightning (Jan 18, 2012)

is the name castiel from supernatural or is that just coincidence lol


----------



## Jansheff (Jan 31, 2011)

They are beautiful. I love the way Castiel matches the panda!


----------



## SamanthaGoosey (Jan 26, 2013)

Shadow And Lightning said:


> is the name castiel from supernatural or is that just coincidence lol


That's who we named him after, me and the OH LOVE the show and when we found Cas (the cat), he just really seemed like a Cas


----------



## ukdave (May 26, 2011)

Very cute pictures xxxxx  Beautiful kitty you have there.


----------



## sweetface (Nov 5, 2012)

Awwwwwww too cute!! 

They grow up so fast! :lol:


----------

